# For the Women Paramedics...unless guys wear sports bra's



## WannaBeFlight (Apr 29, 2009)

So, I am curious what kind of bra's you are wearing under your uniforms. I am bigger chest size and obviously do not feel that Victoria is going to be the best to wear on bumpy roads and leaning over and all. Do you wear "full sports bras" or supportive type bras? I know this is a weird question, but I am curious. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2009)

If you are truly big chested, you can always get one custom made. While it's expensive, it will fit you the best and provide the best support for you.

Personally I always wore a good regular bra.

You can try Lane Bryant if you don't feel Victoria's Secret will cater to your bust side.

Note: You can get one custom made even if you're not big chested, but I have several "well endowed" friends who have trouble finding a good bra and have one custom made, and they also tend not to be droopy, popping over or overly bouncy.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2009)

I like this thread. ^_^


----------



## NJN (Apr 29, 2009)

A guy wouldn't wear a sports Bra he would wear a Bro


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> A guy wouldn't wear a sports Bra he would wear a Bro



Some guys need to wear a sports bra to keep their moobs under control. Seriously.


----------



## NJN (Apr 29, 2009)

Apparently the Seinfeld (sp) reference has escaped you.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Apr 29, 2009)

I was wondering how long it would take some dudes to comment, and yeah I totally agree with Sasha, some guys out there have some Tig ol Bitties! haha.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Apr 29, 2009)

Man Boobs=Moobs! Yay Seinfeld


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 29, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> I was wondering how long it would take some dudes to comment, and yeah I totally agree with Sasha, some guys out there have some Tig ol Bitties! haha.



Do you want the advise from someone who has liitle experience putting bras on, but a lot of experience taking them off? B)


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2009)

Something I thought to add to my original post, find a bra and TRY IT ON before you buy it. Stand in the mirror in the changing room (In your own stall, not the public mirror!) jump around a little bit, bend over, etc.  to see if you bounce too much or pop out of your bra. 

Also finding one that properly fits you is paramount to good support and less bounce. Have one of the girls at victoria secret measure you (Even if they don't carry your size they can still tell you what size you need.) SO many women are walking around with the wrong sized bra that kind of works but could be better.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Apr 29, 2009)

I am pretty sure my bra's will not coming off at work, but thanks Mtn.  Yeah, sasha, great advise. Its been a while since I have had to buy any, but I am regular at VS and get measured just about yearly. But it makes good sense bending over and all.


----------



## Onceamedic (Apr 29, 2009)

I have also been generously endowed.  (I wear a 38F).  I wear a professionally fitted minimizer bra and a sports bra on top of the minimizer.  It sounds uncomfortable, but it really isn't.  I stay in this getup throughout my 48 hour shift.  It is a good way to keep the girls locked and loaded.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> I have also been generously endowed.  (I wear a 38F).  I wear a professionally fitted minimizer bra and a sports bra on top of the minimizer.  It sounds uncomfortable, but it really isn't.  I stay in this getup throughout my 48 hour shift.  It is a good way to keep the girls locked and loaded.



I used to be shocked by the fact sizes go past D.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm a 38DD and I just wear a normal bra. Mine are the "full figure" type though so they have full cups, not the 3/4s or demi cups or whatever the heck they are called.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 29, 2009)

I prefer sports bras make of natural fiber that also have some moisture wicking properties due to the heat and humidity.   Regular bras straps also become a pain after a few hours.  However, a quality sports bra can be expensive and you may have to hit several stores to find one that is just right.  Usually if they just go by S, M or L, the fit will be generic.  Find one that is based more by bra size and give it a try.


----------



## fma08 (Apr 29, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> A guy wouldn't wear a sports Bra he would wear a Bro



I prefer the manzier myself


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah I am a 38 DD, and fairly fit and trim, great ideas ladies!


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 29, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> I have also been generously endowed.  (I wear a 38F).  I wear a professionally fitted minimizer bra and a sports bra on top of the minimizer.


And you wear it well, I might add.



WannaBeFlight said:


> I am pretty sure my bra's will not coming off at work...


Bummer.  I hope you find the right partner soon!


----------



## WarDance (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not very big (the opposite actually) seeing that I am a 34 A but I do wear sports bras a good bit.  A good thing to know is that the Target brand synthetic material bras are just as good (probably better) than anything nike or any other company makes.  And this is coming from a runner....


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 29, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> A guy wouldn't wear a sports Bra he would wear a Bro


... The proper term is MANZIERE


----------



## SES4 (Apr 29, 2009)

8jimi8 said:


> ... The proper term is MANZIERE



LOL.  I was wondering when somebody would bring up the MANZIERE!  I thought I was going to have to bring it up myself!   

And on a serious note:  I too am well endowed.  A regular supportive bra constructed of good material with an underwire should do the trick.  Sports bras may give you uni-boob which is about as unattractive as it gets.  LOL. Supported but one mound of boob.  Not so good so much.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2009)

SES4 said:


> LOL.  I was wondering when somebody would bring up the MANZIERE!  I thought I was going to have to bring it up myself!
> 
> And on a serious note:  I too am well endowed.  A regular supportive bra constructed of good material with an underwire should do the trick.  Sports bras may give you uni-boob which is about as unattractive as it gets.  LOL. Supported but one mound of boob.  Not so good so much.



You're not at work to pick up guys so why is attractive an issue?


----------



## SES4 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sasha said:


> You're not at work to pick up guys so why is attractive an issue?



You need to feel good about yourself. Period.  Feeling good (IN GENERAL, appearance included) about oneself equates to confidence.  Personally uniboob makes me feel very self concious and more importantly uncomfortable.  And quite honestly it had nothing to do with picking up men!


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 29, 2009)

Sasha said:


> You're not at work to pick up guys so why is attractive an issue?



I've found that my seatbelt doesn't fit right if I have a uniboob. Also, it's good to look as professional as possible. I don't want people to notice my breasts on the job, and a big ol' uniboob is pretty noticeable.

To the OP - before I found the following sites, I had to double bag it to keep the girls under control (36C).

http://www.titlenine.com/
http://www.athleta.com

Also, my personal fave: The Last Resort Bra. It looks like a flak jacket, but you DO NOT MOVE. Also you can get it customized, which was great for me, since my problem was that my breasts are situated higher on my chest than normal, so even if the cups fit, the straps weren't short enough.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2009)

SES4 said:


> You need to feel good about yourself. Period.  Feeling good (IN GENERAL, appearance included) about oneself equates to confidence.  Personally uniboob makes me feel very self concious and more importantly uncomfortable.  And quite honestly it had nothing to do with picking up men!



I hate society's standards that your appearance dictates how you feel about yourself.



> Also, it's good to look as professional as possible. I don't want people to notice my breasts on the job, and a big ol' uniboob is pretty noticeable.



Per quite a few guy friends of mine, a sports bra "uniboob" minimizes the fact the woman has breasts at all, not make them stand out. If they are looking for breasts, they are going to see them regardless of a uniboob and biboob.


----------



## SES4 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I hate society's standards that your appearance dictates how you feel about yourself.



I said in GENERAL and for some their professional appearance is included in that!  To each her own!  People are GENERALLY too quick to judge others.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 29, 2009)

And I generally recieve more harassment when wearing a compression bra.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> And I generally recieve more harassment when wearing a compression bra.



Then you should file complaints. Sexual harrasment is unacceptable.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 29, 2009)

As mentioned, the uniboob gets mashed by the seat belt, or it causes the seat belt to be pushed up around my neck, which is not comfortable. I also find that my chest gets rather sweaty and icky when the girls are mashed together like a pair of sardines. Ok for working out, not so great for a 12 hour shift. (Sorry men, a bit TMI, I know)

If you know a store that has a really good sports bra section they will probably have an assortment of the maximum support sports bras. These style tend to have formed cups rather than being just a band of fabric. I just found one of these and I've been wearing it for working out. It still pushes your breasts together, but you don't get the uniboob like you do with the other style. Maybe look into those?


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 29, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Then you should file complaints. Sexual harrasment is unacceptable.



I think you misunderstood - this is the every day harassment that happens, not on the job.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2009)

For the seat belt problem, auto part stores sell little clips that help keep your seat belt from around your neck.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 29, 2009)

Right, and are they safety rated for a crash? Are they going to hold or snap? Not worth the risk of it preventing the seat belt from doing what it's supposed to be. I would much rather just wear a bra that is comfortable and keeps the twins in their individual packages then start reinventing the wheel just to wear an uncomfortable sports bra all day.


----------



## Sparky21 (Apr 29, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> It is a good way to keep the girls locked and loaded.



I love it!!! I have been gifted with a pair of 34FF and do most of my regular bra shopping at Fredericks of Hollywood. They are the only place i have been able to find in Phoenix that carries a comfortable (non granny) bra that fits and hangs on to the girls. When working i wear one of those and a camsal under my uniform. When working out i double on a two good sports bras...


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2009)

There are ones that are crash and safety tested. And sports bras aren't the only thing that causes a belt to slip up onto someone's neck. Some short but stacked women find the seat belt at their neck despite wearing a sports bra or a regular bra. It also can help to readjust the lap belt.


----------



## BLSBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Someone had to do it.......


----------



## NJN (Apr 29, 2009)

I have to agree with BLS Boy






But I'ed like to point out, mine is bigger B)


----------



## BLSBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> I have to agree with BLS Boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got size issues?^_^


----------



## NJN (Apr 29, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> Got size issues?^_^



Just re-establishing a well known fact.


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd have to agree that getting properly fitted is the most important thing you can do.  After that, buy something that fits properly and is comfortable.

Personally, durring the day I prefer to wear an underwire.  Once I switch into my "comfy" uniform (shorts/tshirt) for the night, I switch to a sports bra because it is more comfortable for me to sleep in while at the firehouse.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2009)

At times (like... all the time) I'm happy I'm a male.  No need to have things flopping all around my face.









----


"That's what she said"


----------



## medic_chick87 (Apr 29, 2009)

Kinda sorta related...

Just took my recert for ACLS and while doing CPR noticed just how much boobs get in the way...

Being as I was always the small busted one in my family I thought this was a funny revelation. Texted my mom about this new found fact and she just about died.

Guess the adrenaline while on the job kept me from noticing before.

Ah the joys of being a female!


----------



## NJN (Apr 29, 2009)

Linuss said:


> At times (like... all the time) I'm happy I'm a male.  No need to have things flopping all around my face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, but we have to deal with things flopping elsewhere.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Apr 29, 2009)

WOW!!! The number of views on my page has really jumped up there after I started this, guess the semi boob shot doesnt hurt, haha! Thanks ladies for all of the great advise, I really appreciate. And guys, thanks for the humor.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2009)

Gah, I see no semi-boob shot.  You lied to me to get a view!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 29, 2009)

Aidey said:


> I'm a 38DD and I just wear a normal bra. Mine are the "full figure" type though so they have full cups, not the 3/4s or demi cups or whatever the heck they are called.



For crying out loud! Don't take this wrong or anything, but untill I read that post I thought you were a guy! Well wonders never cease!

-----------

I'm guessing that this is the fastest growing thread in a long time!^_^


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> For crying out loud! Don't take this wrong or anything, but untill I read that post I thought you were a guy! Well wonders never cease!




Just because someone has a bra size does not mean they are female.....  :unsure:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 29, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Just because someone has a bra size does not mean they are female.....  :unsure:



Ya know, I was going to mention that, but..........................I give up.<_<


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Just because someone has a bra size does not mean they are female.....  :unsure:



The moobs strike again!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh gag! Why did I say anything!:sad:


----------



## Aidey (Apr 30, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> For crying out loud! Don't take this wrong or anything, but untill I read that post I thought you were a guy! Well wonders never cease!



*facepalm* It's ok, there have been several people on here who's gender I've guessed wrong. 



Linuss said:


> Just because someone has a bra size does not mean they are female.....  :unsure:



I'm female, I promise. ^_^



lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ya know, I was going to mention that, but..........................I give up.<_<



Not amused :glare:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 30, 2009)

Aidey said:


> Not amused :glare:



Well...................that is why I said I give up, I mean, I ummm, ok, I'll shut up now.:blush:


----------



## Aidey (Apr 30, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well...................that is why I said I give up, I mean, I ummm, ok, I'll shut up now.:blush:



Smart man


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh, another resource:

http://www.enell.com/index.php

The Enell bra is something a marathon- runner friend of mine swears by. I want to get a custom made one when I have some more money in the bank. Many retailers of the Enell bra offer fitting services, they measure you so that the people at Enell can make you a bra that fits perfectly.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 30, 2009)

That style is really similar to what I was talking about. Lots of support, but it also separates. There is a place that sells them near me, maybe i'll go check them out my next day off.


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm a 32DDD, and, on shift I wear a lightly padded, full figure standard underwire bra, properly fitted by a bra shop  (Not vicky's or fred's, neither one of them believe I exist).

I did try "bra sized" sports bras and found them uncomfortable, and, so bulletproof I would not be able to comfortably do compressions, or carry downs.

Sorry boys, no pictures....


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 30, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Apparently the Seinfeld (sp) reference has escaped you.



Not that there's anything wrong with that. : )


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 30, 2009)

This whole post is hysterical! As if EMS is the only occupation or sport for that matter that would require a sports bra. I just don't get it. I'm a runner and somehow I managed to find a good fitting sports bra without having to consult the masses. LMAO. Maybe it's called class?


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 30, 2009)

EmsPrincess* said:


> This whole post is hysterical! As if EMS is the only occupation or sport for that matter that would require a sports bra. I just don't get it. I'm a runner and somehow I managed to find a good fitting sports bra without having to consult the masses. LMAO. Maybe it's called class?



Um, WOW!!!!  Here's the deal princess, the bra I'd wear to run, sprints, or even a 4 (in my case 6) hour marathon, is NOT the bra I'd wear at work.  And, as for finding the right bra without help??  Well, I don't know about your household, but, I was NOT taught about choosing a bra per occasion/garment/etc, or how to make sure it actually fits when I was growing up.  In fact, I didn't really learn until Oprah (and others) started doing the whole "YOUR BRA DOESN'T FIT" thing several years ago.  A big part of it is likely our Puritanical history, and the idea that such things are so personal, mothers can't even talk to their daughters about it.

And, you really do have to admit, like fire/pd and just about any other highly physical field, the right bra DOES matter.  I can understand consulting the masses.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 30, 2009)

People ask for recommendations on equipment all the time on this board - a bra is just another piece of equipment.  If some people get a puerile thrill from the conversation, well, that's their problem.

And it's just that sort of hush-hush attitude that kept me from finding the right bra for many years- I thought /every/ woman had to deal with shoulder and back aches.

Though, as long as we're on the subject... anyone have any recommendations for underpants?


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 30, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Um, WOW!!!!  Here's the deal princess, the bra I'd wear to run, sprints, or even a 4 (in my case 6) hour marathon, is NOT the bra I'd wear at work.  And, as for finding the right bra without help??  Well, I don't know about your household, but, I was NOT taught about choosing a bra per occasion/garment/etc, or how to make sure it actually fits when I was growing up.  In fact, I didn't really learn until Oprah (and others) started doing the whole "YOUR BRA DOESN'T FIT" thing several years ago.  A big part of it is likely our Puritanical history, and the idea that such things are so personal, mothers can't even talk to their daughters about it.
> 
> And, you really do have to admit, like fire/pd and just about any other highly physical field, the right bra DOES matter.  I can understand consulting the masses.



I was directing my reply to the OP. Perhaps a fitter at a ladies' botique where you actually BUY the bra would have been a better avenue. Divulging your bra size to a bunch of strangers just puzzles me.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2009)

EmsPrincess* said:


> This whole post is hysterical! As if EMS is the only occupation or sport for that matter that would require a sports bra. I just don't get it. I'm a runner and somehow I managed to find a good fitting sports bra without having to consult the masses. LMAO. Maybe it's called class?



Oh dear! Your attitude towards bras is so dissapointing. We're past the point where we should be secretive, ashamed and hush hush about our bodies, it's not embarrassing to talk about bras, breasts, or any manner of "girly" things. Not all bras are cut, designed, or made equal. Not all bras are approrpriate for all occasions.

Do you think Oprah is classles when she talks about finding a properly fitting bra?


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Oh dear! Your attitude towards bras is so dissapointing. We're past the point where we should be secretive, ashamed and hush hush about our bodies, it's not embarrassing to talk about bras, breasts, or any manner of "girly" things. Not all bras are cut, designed, or made equal. Not all bras are approrpriate for all occasions.
> 
> Do you think Oprah is classles when she talks about finding a properly fitting bra?



I think that talking to strangers about my breasts, bras, underpants, or any other girly thing shows lack of dignity and respect for my body. I certaintly do not consider Oprah as the infinite advice queen of my world. Nor the one to base my personal decisions on. Furthermore, my body image is such that regarding my undergarments as "equipment" sounds pitiful, degrading, and depreciative.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2009)

EmsPrincess* said:


> I think that talking to strangers about my breasts, bras, underpants, or any other girly thing shows lack of dignity and respect for my body. I certaintly do not consider Oprah as the infinite advice queen of my world. Nor the one to base my personal decisions on. Furthermore, my body image is such that regarding my undergarments as "equipment" sounds pitiful, degrading, and depreciative.



Who said we're strangers? I know some people on here better than my neighbors! We are a little community. 

If you want to know what you may need, why not go to those who have already got it down?  A bra that you wear for day to day life may not be appropriate to wear to work. For instance, I'd never wear my strapless bra to work on a truck, it's not as sturdy and confining as a regular or sports bra would be, and work is not the place to be bouncing around. This is no different than going to Victoria's Secret. You have been there, right, or is that too undignified for you?

I love my body, I'm not ashamed of it, and I have no problem talking to other people about bras, panties, or any manner of things in regards to it. (Ok, I might draw the line at "What tampon provides the best protection when you're moving around at work?")

What a shame some women are still brought up to be ashamed of their bodies to the point talking about bras is "classless"


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Who said we're strangers? I know some people on here better than my neighbors! We are a little community.
> 
> If you want to know what you may need, why not go to those who have already got it down?  A bra that you wear for day to day life may not be appropriate to wear to work. For instance, I'd never wear my strapless bra to work on a truck, it's not as sturdy and confining as a regular or sports bra would be, and work is not the place to be bouncing around. This is no different than going to Victoria's Secret. You have been there, right, or is that too undignified for you?
> 
> ...



If you know the people on EMTLIFE better than you do your neighbors then why wouldn't you just send a private IM to the working EMS women on this site? From your response to my reply it is OBVIOUS that you already knew what kind of bra you needed. You just said: not a strapless, not a demi, not an everyday bra, so you already knew. 

I'm absolutely not ashamed of my body. My body, after three children, looks just as good and can do more than many women would ever even consider trying. The fact that I choose not to discuss what I wear as undergarments does not convey shame it conveys intelligence, pride, and confidence in my own decisions.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2009)

A catfight about bras, breast and panties?



*grabs popcorn*




Continue!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2009)

EmsPrincess* said:


> If you know the people on EMTLIFE better than you do your neighbors then why wouldn't you just send a private IM to the working EMS women on this site? From your response to my reply it is OBVIOUS that you already knew what kind of bra you needed. You just said: not a strapless, not a demi, not an everyday bra, so you already knew.
> 
> I'm absolutely not ashamed of my body. My body, after three children, looks just as good and can do more than many women would ever even consider trying. The fact that I choose not to discuss what I wear as undergarments does not convey shame it conveys intelligence, pride, and confidence in my own decisions.



And I wasn't the one who asked the initial question. I only responded to it. Why ask one person when you can get the differeing opinions and experience of many?

How does talking about a bra indicate a lack of pride or intelligence?


----------



## Hockey (Apr 30, 2009)

Linuss said:


> A catfight about bras, breast and panties?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



20 on Sasha


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> And I wasn't the one who asked the initial question. I only responded to it. Why ask one person when you can get the differeing opinions and experience of many?
> 
> 
> 
> How does talking about a bra indicate a lack of pride or intelligence?



Gee...I guess it shows intelligence because I'm intelligent enough to know there are better places to seek out my answer about a bra than to ask an EMS forum full of people who are here to discuss issues pertinent to emt life not your bra size. As far as pride goes...if you don't get it then you don't have it. NEXT!:huh:


----------



## Hockey (Apr 30, 2009)

EmsPrincess* said:


> Gee...I guess it shows intelligence because I'm intelligent enough to know there are better places to seek out my answer about a bra than to ask an EMS forum full of people who are here to discuss issues pertinent to emt life not your bra size. As far as pride goes...if you don't get it then you don't have it. NEXT!:huh:



You know, you are fitting in really good here.

I mean with 55 posts and all, you are really rocking it out by telling people that this place is the wrong place to post their "bra" question.

They can ask whatever question they want here.  Its not ALL about EMS here.  Its a COMMUNITY


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2009)

EmsPrincess* said:


> Gee...I guess it shows intelligence because I'm intelligent enough to know there are better places to seek out my answer about a bra than to ask an EMS forum full of people who are here to discuss issues pertinent to emt life not your bra size. As far as pride goes...if you don't get it then you don't have it. NEXT!:huh:



I've got a lot of pride, dear, I'm also comfortable enough with my body that I don't mind talking about it to others. And where would you go to talk to women who are in EMS about what kind of bra you should wear to your EMS JOB? I don't think your mommy covers that in her birds and bees and "Your body is changing, youre a woman now" talk.

It is certaintly something that has to do with EMTLife, considering it was in refrence to work an EMT/Paramedic job. It's a lot more on topic than many other threads here.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Onceamedic (Apr 30, 2009)

Princess - if the topic offends you, then don't read it.  Calling people who's opinion differs classless, unintelligent and lacking in pride shows a definite lack of class.

PS..  I am proud of my girls and my boob wrangling abilities.   So proud that I am very close to posting a picture.  (better not look - cause you will be totally offended.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> Princess - if the topic offends you, then don't read it.  Calling people who's opinion differs classless, unintelligent and lacking in pride shows a definite lack of class.
> 
> PS..  I am proud of my girls and my boob wrangling abilities.   So proud that I am very close to posting a picture.  (better not look - cause you will be totally offended.



Post the picture! Be proud of your body! Show it off! There is nothing more beautiful than a woman who is proud of her body.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Post the picture! Be proud of your body! Show it off! There is nothing more beautiful than a woman who is proud of her body.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Post the picture! Be proud of your body! Show it off!



I concur....


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 30, 2009)

Boobies!







Also, because we all need some T&A some times....


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh no. Boobies. I am so horribly offended that you would post something so undignified! Hmph!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> Boobies!




I've heard of blue balls, but jeez....




(awaits infraction points)


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Oh no. Boobies. I am so horribly offended that you would post something so undignified! Hmph!



Does this mean I am disinvited from your afternoon tea, Sasha? I am afraid I shall have to write a strong letter to the EMS Ladies Auxiliary Chairwoman about your behavior! We shall see who is snubbing whom at the next salon! *fan flip*


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 30, 2009)

EmsPrincess* said:


> Divulging your bra size to a bunch of strangers just puzzles me.



Dear, not sure about the others, But, I posted because as a well endowed woman, one whom certain mainstream manufactures tried to force into garments that didn't fit because they just don't make her size, I was also trying to point out that you don't HAVE to go for a sports bra at work.  That any, proper fitting, full coverage garment should do what you need it to do.

/me stops now before she says something she shouldn't, and tries to get to bed, it was a long night


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's the way I see it. If you can't see your way to go to a ladies botique for good advice...put on the bra of your choice, stand on your head, if they don't fall out you're good to go. Pretty simple. No need to confer with the masses. :wacko:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

EmsPrincess* said:


> Here's the way I see it. If you can't see your way to go to a ladies botique for good advice...put on the bra of your choice, stand on your head, if they don't fall out you're good to go. Pretty simple. No need to confer with the masses. :wacko:



Confer with someone that might know a thing or two about bras in general or ask for the opinion of the people who know first hand from how bras hold up (no pun intented) and "opearate" in the field of EMS, which was where he question is coming from?  I am sure that at her age and with her "puppies" (not my original words^_^) she knows how to choose and wear a bra for the activites she normally partakes in.  She has an EMS related attire concern that might be best answerd by those in her situation.  As a guy I see nothing wrong with this thread and couldn't care less how this situation is addressed by these EMS Professionals that happen to be Women.  I have worked with gals of all shapes and sizes, and as long as they have found a way to address whatever "problems" that may affect their ability to do their job, its all fine by me.  VALID QUESTION WITH VALID ANSWERS.  I am sure the guys find it interesting (there are sites for this type of thing sickos), but you gals should by no means hide your female EMS related concerns in the closest becase someone has their corset in a bunch.  If admin feels that this thread is a problem they can close it, but hey shouldn't since this has ben a respectful EMS related discusion that should be avoided by those that are still living in the 1800's.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2009)

EmsPrincess* said:


> Here's the way I see it. If you can't see your way to go to a ladies botique for good advice...put on the bra of your choice, stand on your head, if they don't fall out you're good to go. Pretty simple. No need to confer with the masses. :wacko:



Because the ladies at a boutique would certainly know how the bra will be in the EMS field. Certainly they have field experience wearing the bras on an ambulance for long stretches at a time, and surely they know what other women in EMS are wearing.

It's your right to not like the subject at hand, it is not your right to call those who participate in the discussion lacking of pride and class.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2009)

This one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aidey (Apr 30, 2009)

We're not posting and divulging our bra sizes just for fun and giggles, and as lighthearted as people are being, this is actually a semi-serious work related discussion. No one is asking you to divulge any information about yourself, and the information we have chosen to divulge is something that none of us are ashamed of, and are used to people seeing everyday anyway. 

My mother is a bit of a hippie and has never worn a bra for as long as I can remember. I'm honestly not sure she has ever owned one. One of the great things about the internet is that we can speak to a diverse group of people and gather their knowledge and experiences. Yes, speaking to someone at a bra shop can be helpful, but it is just one way of getting information. (Plus they have an outside interest, getting business, that you have to contend with).


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Apr 30, 2009)

Never in my wildest dreams did I think this question would cause so much flack, I am sorry for anyone offended, but like many have said...*It is related to work*, I am pretty sure that a Vic secret bra is not going to be the best thing for me in the field, hence my question on this forum about what you use in the field, woman to woman. *This question is like asking a another EMT about their belt or boots or pants or undershirts etc... to me. It is an ESSENTIAL part of your daily attire.* Again, I apologize, but if you dont like it, then don't read it.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> Never in my wildest dreams did I think this question would cause so much flack, I am sorry for anyone offended, but like many have said...*It is related to work*, I am pretty sure that a Vic secret bra is not going to be the best thing for me in the field, hence my question on this forum about what you use in the field, woman to woman. *This question is like asking a another EMT about their belt or boots or pants or undershirts etc... to me. It is an ESSENTIAL part of your daily attire.* Again, I apologize, but if you dont like it, then don't read it.



Only apologize if you are wrong.  Otherwise tell them to shove it.  So far the one person to object to this thread and your EMS RELATED question is an EMS student.  Meanwhile you have fellow EMS women with many years of street experience who have no problems with the topic and are giving you their advice; listen to them, ignore the newbies living in victorian france.  On the otherhand maybe some here are offended because they don't think this is an ESSENTIAL part of thier uniform, but not all of us run EMS in Berkley, CA.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> I am pretty sure that a Vic secret bra is not going to be the best thing for me in the field



It works for Adriana Lima! (See above pic)


----------



## Aidey (Apr 30, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> I am pretty sure that a Vic secret bra is not going to be the best thing for me in the field



Vic secret is no good at all, their sizes, even online, only go up to a 38D, which is smaller than most of the people who have posted their sizes here. (See, knowing bra sizes has actually helped the conversation.)


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2009)

Aidey said:


> Vic secret is no good at all, their sizes, even online, only go up to a 38D, which is smaller than most of the people who have posted their sizes here. (See, knowing bra sizes has actually helped the conversation.)



Compared to those who have posted their sizes, I feel like a flat chested little boy.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Compared to those who have posted their sizes, I feel like a flat chested little boy.



I AM a flat chested boy.


I take offense to that.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I AM a flat chested boy.
> 
> I take offense to that.



:sad: Gosh, Sasha, did you have to be insensitive?  There are those of us who are still body conscious.  Don't worry, Linuss, I'm here for you ... one day you will fill out too.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 30, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> A guy wouldn't wear a sports Bra he would wear a Bro



I wear a bro under my puffy shirt


----------



## gillysaurus (Apr 30, 2009)

Who ever said EMS was a classy profession anyway? What I find funny is how tame this thread is compared to how "classless" and "degrading" a true ambulance can be.

Shoot. My old partner and I would have HOUR long discussions about... Well, actually, that shouldn't be shared in public... Ever. Let's just say I know a great deal more about her than her gynecologist probably does.

And once, she switched name tags with a bigger girl who works in the service. Later on, she got a text message from a firefighter who ran with the girl wearing her name tag that said "I just ran with someone named Holly (my partner's name), but this one has WAY bigger t**s than you!" And everyone had a good laugh. 

Classless? Maybe. Degrading? Probably. Fun, humorous, and a way to bond with your peers and coworkers? Definitely. 

Lighten up, EMSPrincess, or EMS is going to get a lot more offensive and unbearable for your virgin ears...

... Incidentally, I'm a sports bra girl all the way, but I'm also at the smaller end of the boobie spectrum


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh, man I was just going to go find the VS bra that I use day-to-day to recommend it as a VS bra that might work for women in the middle range of chest sizes but they aren't offering it any more!

It was the Shaping full-coverage bra in their Body by Victoria line. I don't think it would work for EMS because it would probably break down after being washed after every use, but the one I have served me well for the year I was waitress in a diner - and it's still holding up 4 years after I purchased it! A bit faded, but not raggedy at all. I do wish the straps were shorter, though.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Compared to those who have posted their sizes, I feel like a flat chested little boy.



Don't worry, even with how well I'm endowed I feel like a little boy in my uniform (it's the stupid collar).


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 30, 2009)

gillysaurus said:


> Who ever said EMS was a classy profession anyway? What I find funny is how tame this thread is compared to how "classless" and "degrading" a true ambulance can be.
> 
> Shoot. My old partner and I would have HOUR long discussions about... Well, actually, that shouldn't be shared in public... Ever. Let's just say I know a great deal more about her than her gynecologist probably does.
> 
> ...



Oh, man, and some of the conversations I've had with male coworkers.  Fire and PD even.  Rude, crude and lacking in class, oh, DEFINITELY.  But, if these kinds of conversations offend you, like gilly said, you will NOT survive.  It just won't happen.


----------



## gillysaurus (Apr 30, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Oh, man, and some of the conversations I've had with male coworkers.  Fire and PD even.  Rude, crude and lacking in class, oh, DEFINITELY.  But, if these kinds of conversations offend you, like gilly said, you will NOT survive.  It just won't happen.



Fire is the WORST! Trust me, I live with a firefighter... The dirty mind does not get left at the station with the bunker gear! :blush:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 30, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Don't worry, Linuss, I'm here for you ... one day you will fill out too.



Oh my........................:unsure:


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 30, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Do you want the advise from someone who has liitle experience putting bras on, but a lot of experience taking them off? B)



I dont get it,,,,if you take yours off a lot, you have to put it on a lot too, right ???






.








totally kidding !!!


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 30, 2009)

EmsPrincess* said:


> Here's the way I see it. If you can't see your way to go to a ladies botique for good advice...put on the bra of your choice, stand on your head, if they don't fall out you're good to go. Pretty simple. No need to confer with the masses. :wacko:



Awwww MAN, 

why'd you have to go kill the mood ?


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Because the ladies at a boutique would certainly know how the bra will be in the EMS field. Certainly they have field experience wearing the bras on an ambulance for long stretches at a time, and surely they know what other women in EMS are wearing.
> 
> It's your right to not like the subject at hand, it is not your right to call those who participate in the discussion lacking of pride and class.



Agree'd


BUT. Regardless of what kind of bra it is, as long as your comfortable in it, whats to discuss.

I feel sorry for the female who cant pick out a comfortable bra by the time she's old enough to get into ems........:wacko:



If nothing is comfortable, which i find hard to believe, just dont wear one !!! 


And, you always have the right to wear an undershirt over your everyday bra if your uniform is rubbing something, making it uncomfortable.

.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 30, 2009)

Linuss said:


> This one!!!!!!!!



LMAO:lol:


That was tooo good.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

EmsPrincess* said:


> Here's the way I see it. If you can't see your way to go to a ladies botique for good advice...*put on the bra of your choice, stand on your head, if they don't fall out you're good to go*. Pretty simple. No need to confer with the masses. :wacko:



Is this an east coast thing?  Ladies, out here there isn't much standing on your head on your normal medical call out in CA and I have never seen any EMT/Paramedic (man or female) stand on their head while on duty.  Is this in your new "advanced" protocols?  Must be an after hours hobbie, otherwise why would you *test* a bra in this fashion to see if it holds up (again, no pun intended:blush and operates correctly on an *EMS CALL*?


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Apr 30, 2009)

Thats the exact point I was wondering... I am normally not on my head at work, now after work is a totally different story!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> Thats the exact point I was wondering... I am normally not on my head at work, now after work is a totally different story!



TMI, let's keep the thread PG-13ish.  :unsure:


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 30, 2009)

This thread is just, well, weird. Why does someone need help finding a comfortable bra ???

Im sure the guys like it and all, but seriously ??? A thread over the topic "bra"?:unsure:


WOW.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> This thread is just, well, weird. Why does someone need help finding a comfortable bra ???
> 
> Im sure the guys like it and all, but seriously ??? A thread over the topic "bra"?:unsure:
> 
> ...



Just wait until tomarrow when I start a thread for the guys:  "What Type of Jock do you use to keep the 'boys' in line while at work?"  Then we will see if the gals find it as interesting as some of guys have... Talking about you Linuss... sicko. ^_^


----------



## Aidey (Apr 30, 2009)

Why would someone need help finding boots? Or a belt? or EMS pants?

MT - I was wondering earlier today if a thread like that was going to pop up after this one.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> Agree'd
> 
> 
> BUT. Regardless of what kind of bra it is, as long as your comfortable in it, whats to discuss.
> ...




Some companies require an undershirt, especially those who wear white. Mine did.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 30, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Just wait until tomarrow when I start a thread for the guys:  "What Type of Jock do you use to keep the 'boys' in line while at work?"  Then we will see if the gals find it as interesting as some of guys have... Talking about you Linuss... sicko. ^_^



You're just jealous.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Some companies require an undershirt, especially those who wear white. Mine did.



Be sure that it is "plain white"... as no wording or graphics to be seen through your uniform shirt.


R/r 911


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Be sure that it is "plain white"... as no wording or graphics to be seen through your uniform shirt.
> 
> 
> R/r 911



My company also required either a navy blue or white undershirt, but logos and graphis were allowed as long as it displayed the company logo or some other dignified EMS related wording (i.e. those t-shirts that have the giant EMT on the back).  That was only in case our uniform shirt became soiled or damaged and we needed to remove it before we were able to get to HQ and change into our backup uniform.


----------



## emtfarva (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh MY GOD....... That is all I can say............


----------



## Sapphyre (May 1, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Be sure that it is "plain white"... as no wording or graphics to be seen through your uniform shirt.
> 
> 
> R/r 911



We're supposed to go plain white under baby blue....


----------



## Sparky21 (May 1, 2009)

I agree completely, a bra is an essential piece of daily equiptment! I certainly dont need anyone being overly distracted because i dont have all the equiptment i need! And if that is rude, crude, classes, and offensive to some people getting into EMS i suggest you get out quick before you wake up to the EMS world otherwise its going to be a long and dim career for not only you but the poor sap that gets to call you their partner as well! As for offending you with disclosing that i have been graciously gifted i say you are just jealous! Get over it and yourself and if you dont like the topic DONT READ IT!!!


----------



## WannaBeFlight (May 1, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> TMI, let's keep the thread PG-13ish.  :unsure:



Ummmmm, Its called Yoga, Headstands!!! What is with people having a dirty mind...?   Yoga is a great form of muscle strengthening and endurance, also helps with your sanity.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (May 1, 2009)

Aidey said:


> Why would someone need help finding boots? Or a belt? or EMS pants?
> 
> MT - I was wondering earlier today if a thread like that was going to pop up after this one.



I like to do investigating before I invest large amounts of money into something not worth it, I would like to know which boots are more comfortable, Rocky, magnum etc... How about the pants...511? or others. Its simple, but all of it makes a difference in buying new pants every few months or getting a good sturdy pair that last a little while longer. Money is key and what you get for it is why I am asking... I am new to this so I like to weigh out all of my options first.  Geeeeeezzzzz! :wacko:


----------



## Sasha (May 1, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> What is with people having a dirty mind...?



They're men, they can't really help it sometimes.


----------



## Hockey (May 1, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> Oh MY GOD....... That is all I can say............





Yes, you called?


----------



## reaper (May 1, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> Ummmmm, Its called Yoga, Headstands!!! What is with people having a dirty mind...?   Yoga is a great form of muscle strengthening and endurance, also helps with your sanity.



I thought that is why they made Jack Daniels?:unsure:


----------



## Buzz (May 1, 2009)

reaper said:


> I thought that is why they made Jack Daniels?:unsure:



I do believe you are correct. I also believe I'll have a scotch. ^_^


----------



## NJN (May 1, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I do believe you are correct. I also believe I'll have a scotch. ^_^



Same, but make it a double.


----------



## Sasha (May 1, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Same, but make it a double.



Says the minor.


----------



## NJN (May 1, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Says the minor.



Who says I'm not in one of many countries in which i'm drinking age?


----------



## BLSBoy (May 1, 2009)

NJNewbie196 said:


> Who says I'm not in one of many countries in which i'm drinking age?



your current location.h34r:


----------



## NJN (May 1, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> your current location.h34r:



Do you change your location every time you go north or south of Exit 30 on the GSP? Didn't think so.


----------



## Eydawn (May 1, 2009)

*Victoria's Secret doesn't help us full figured ladies...*

I used to be a customer at VS. I've got a news flash for you... the size they measure you for is ALWAYS a size they carry. Know what this means? You usually end up buying a bra that is too big in the ribcage so it rides up your back and doesn't support the girls, and you end up with a cup size that tends to leave you with a little spillage. 

Go to an actual lingerie boutique to get measured. Victoria's Secret told me I was a 38C/36D. Then they told me I was a 38D. I'm actually a 34 DDD. It's essentially the same cup size as the 38D, but with a little more coverage, and the tighter band actually provides SUPPORT for the girls. I now currently buy my bras from Macy's, as they carry the Lunaire line and Wacoal lines that cater to us larger busted ladies for an affordable price. You'll be surprised at what a really good fitting bra will do for your shape and for back pain. 

Also, getting full coverage cups that have seaming in them seems to be a better option than the "t-shirt" smooth front foam deals... corrals things a little better. 

Just my words of advice...

Wendy
CO EMT-B


----------



## gillysaurus (May 1, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I do believe you are correct. I also believe I'll have a scotch. ^_^



Boobies and booze... The day EMTLife started to reflect what EMS is actually like! ^_^


----------



## marineman (May 1, 2009)

I nominate this as thread of the year.


----------



## piranah (May 1, 2009)

gigity ...lolol im sorry i had to


----------



## BuddingEMT (May 7, 2009)

I wish I could fully participate in the discussion of bouncing boobs, but I'm kind of lacking in that area. I like wearing normal bras with padding to make my boobies look bigger


----------



## Scout (May 7, 2009)

I'm surprised we have 14 pages on Bras. AND that i learned from it.

I also am surprised with the gender fo some of the posters.

Hmm i can imagine the looks you'd get comming out of a cubicle after simulating CPR or such

Also with the recent talk of drinking and MR T's poster, I think i shall retire with popcorn and wait for pics and youtube.


----------



## fma08 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Lunah (May 11, 2009)

I just want to say thanks for the links to bra sites! I'm happy as long as I'm wearing a racerback style -- otherwise I have a terrible time with the shoulder straps slipping down. Drives me insane. I also do a lot of cardio, and I still have a terrible time finding a decent sports bra -- I'm small around the ribcage (32), and I've had a tough time finding stuff that fits me properly. I'm also very short (4'11"), so shopping expeditions are a bit traumatic sometimes. I end up feeling like a circus freak.

Still laughing about uniboob vs. biboob.


----------



## ErinCooley (May 27, 2009)

Another big boobie'd girl in the field here....  I stopped buying cute little bras after kids.  Now, I wear the enormous, grandma ones that hold the girls up and minimize as much as possible.  However, I found a really cool sports-bra type @ Wal-Mart.  It has cups so you dont get a uniboob, and it has clasps so you dont get stuck while trying to put it on, but it holds well.  Really well.  Its whatever line Wal-Mart carries... starter maybe?

Am I the only one with big ole dirt stains on her boobs at the end of the shift from the bottom of patients feet ?


----------



## Epi-do (May 27, 2009)

ErinCooley said:


> Am I the only one with big ole dirt stains on her boobs at the end of the shift from the bottom of patients feet ?



If you cover their feet with a towell/sheet/etc you won't get the footprints!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 27, 2009)

If you don't let the patients walk on your chest, you won't get foot prints either!


----------



## ClarkKent (May 27, 2009)

Thank you, I was so thinking the same thing when I first started reading this 



fma08 said:


>


----------



## Kookaburra (May 27, 2009)

Because this is the ladies issues thread, apparently, I'm going to ask - does anyone have hair gel recommendations? I have very curly (OK, so it's more, "outrageous untamed jungle")  hair, and need to keep it under control, but I haven't found any that don't have a strong "hair product" smell. I don't want to give my patients an allergic reaction to my hair on top of what they're already dealing with. 

(PS, don't say cut it - it's even wilder and more unprofessional when it's short)


----------



## Sasha (May 27, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> Because this is the ladies issues thread, apparently, I'm going to ask - does anyone have hair gel recommendations? I have very curly (OK, so it's more, "outrageous untamed jungle")  hair, and need to keep it under control, but I haven't found any that don't have a strong "hair product" smell. I don't want to give my patients an allergic reaction to my hair on top of what they're already dealing with.
> 
> (PS, don't say cut it - it's even wilder and more unprofessional when it's short)



I used some aussie product when I used hair gel. It didn't seem to smell if you used small amounts and kind of brushed it through your hair rather than heaping it onto your hair.

I don't use hair gel anymore, though. I blow dry or flat iron it and put it up and it seems to do a pretty good job of staying tame, but it's also not curly!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 27, 2009)

Yay for short hair!


----------



## Kookaburra (May 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I blow dry or flat iron it and put it up and it seems to do a pretty good job of staying tame, but it's also not curly!



Ha ha, here's what I look like when I use heat on my hair:







I don't know how the pt would feel seeing that coming at him. Right now I've just been braiding it after my shower, and it stays OK, but without the gel the hairs up top kind of fly away. I don't really want them getting onto/into a patient, tho! I'll have to check out the Aussie stuff.


----------



## Seaglass (May 27, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> Because this is the ladies issues thread, apparently, I'm going to ask - does anyone have hair gel recommendations? I have very curly (OK, so it's more, "outrageous untamed jungle")  hair, and need to keep it under control, but I haven't found any that don't have a strong "hair product" smell. I don't want to give my patients an allergic reaction to my hair on top of what they're already dealing with.
> 
> (PS, don't say cut it - it's even wilder and more unprofessional when it's short)



I've got the same problem, and I'd also love to know if anyone's got any good solutions. My hair is wavy rather than curly, but it likes to stand out in all directions. My best bet so far has been to use a heavy conditioner every time I wash it, which seems to weigh it down. I also use clips to keep the worst areas down, and try to keep an eye on it. Wetting my brush before putting it up also seems to help. It's still a big hassle, and I'm not that happy with it.

Can't just put it up while it's still wet when I'm in a humid climate (hair mildew has to be one of the nastiest things ever), but that's usually my best option otherwise.

I also avoid anything that smells, as I'm allergic. I once found some that didn't set me off, but they stopped making it...


----------



## 4mysins (May 27, 2009)

I use Tresemme Curls in mine to activate the curls. If I don't my hair is all kinked up.  Its great I can throw some in my hair while its wet and walk out the door.  By the middle of the morning its all curly.  I love it!


----------



## Kookaburra (May 27, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> heavy conditioner every time I wash it, which seems to weigh it down.



I did notice a big jump in controlability when I started shopping in the "Ethnic Haircare" section of the drug store. For shampoo and conditioner, I  now use the olive oil stuff, and that's cut down on the chemical smell /a lot/, but I still get fly aways.:wacko:


----------



## 4mysins (May 27, 2009)

Save the Ta-Ta's on this matter from a woman that was once a size 42FF and now a 36C go with the Racer Back Sports bras. They have the ones for maxium support and are great on the pocket. Wally World carries some good ones from what I have found. Trust me this is coming from a woman that had to Hire the Army Corp of Engineers to design bras for me. Thank God those days are over!


----------



## emtbuff (May 28, 2009)

this is in response to the hair part.  I also use aussie which works well.  I have a friend who recommended using a brand called Catwalk.  My friends found it in the salon portion of walmart and other salons.  She says it works well.  I don't go to walmart when the salons open so i haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Seaglass (May 29, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> I did notice a big jump in controlability when I started shopping in the "Ethnic Haircare" section of the drug store. For shampoo and conditioner, I  now use the olive oil stuff, and that's cut down on the chemical smell /a lot/, but I still get fly aways.:wacko:



Head & Shoulders has been my best bet, oddly enough. I have no idea why. But even with it, my hair gets wisps that stand as much as five inches straight out from my head, so I'm still always looking for alternatives. No luck with the ethnic stuff yet, but still trying. 

If you've got really stiff or coarse hair, Mane & Tail might work well too. It was originally for horses, but I think they market to people now too. Some girls I know with fine hair swear by it too, although it didn't work so well for me.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 29, 2009)

Ha ha, I tried horse shampoo before it was popular! But that was mostly because I was at the barn and needed to clean up before going into town, so I jumped in the washrack with my horse's stuff, heh. Oh, and I was 12.

It didn't work so great for me either. Left too much residue. I used head and shoulders up until recently - they've changed their formula, and now it smells like that stuff they use for perms.


----------



## Seaglass (May 30, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> Ha ha, I tried horse shampoo before it was popular! But that was mostly because I was at the barn and needed to clean up before going into town, so I jumped in the washrack with my horse's stuff, heh. Oh, and I was 12.
> 
> It didn't work so great for me either. Left too much residue. I used head and shoulders up until recently - they've changed their formula, and now it smells like that stuff they use for perms.



Ha, me too! But I'll admit to doing it since I was that age, if I'm really gross...

I'd noticed that with their classic formula. Oddly enough, now the "ocean clean" or whatever it's called doesn't make me sneeze anymore. It also doesn't work as well, though.


----------



## Lady Starhawk (May 31, 2009)

Finally, a topic I can confidently jump in on. ^_^

I have very long, coarse, curly/wavy hair that becomes very big in humid weather.  I don't like using gel, and even the best conditioner doesn't tame it down.  Mousse is where it's at for me.  Some of the 'weaker' formulas hold without looking wet, and the curling formulas tend to keep things in their place well (and give me ringlets).  There are also conditioning mousses as well.  Some are stronger scented than others.  Aussie and Fructis are what I use most often.  The Fructis curling mousse is my favorite of everything I have used, a little fruity smelling right away, but that fades away as it dries.

YMMV.
Lady Starhawk


----------



## WarDance (May 31, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> Ha ha, I tried horse shampoo before it was popular! But that was mostly because I was at the barn and needed to clean up before going into town, so I jumped in the washrack with my horse's stuff, heh. Oh, and I was 12.
> 
> It didn't work so great for me either. Left too much residue. I used head and shoulders up until recently - they've changed their formula, and now it smells like that stuff they use for perms.



We always just use cheap people shampoo on the horses....it doesn't really seem to make a difference.  And if the horse is grey or has white markings we use shampoo for old people with white hair.....or Soft Scrub cleaner.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 31, 2009)

The only time I used people shampoo on my horse was when she would get into tar weed in the summer, and get it all over her face. I'd use Johnson&Johnson baby shampoo to get it off, so it wouldn't hurt if it got in her eyes. Then in the winter she'd get mud fever, so I'd use super strength dandruff shampoo and it cleared it right up.

Now I'm wondering what would happen to my hair if I used Show Sheen on it. The elastics would probably all fall out.

heh, once before a Pony Club rally I used a color enhancing shampoo on her (she was bright chestnut) and it turned her socks bright pink. So then I used bluing to try and get them white again. I ended up with a horse with fuschia markings. Oooops.

On topic: Equestrian catalogs often have great sports bras too.


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Dec 19, 2009)

Dear Bras ,
  I hate you.  I mean could you really be any more uncomfortable at the worst of times!?. I am a sad 32A (i really  do not like the size but I digress)  Here is my issue with  you bras.  A cute  bra means  after a few hours the  straps are  on my nerves,and with a push up bra, bending over sometimes  isnt the best idea, as small as they are, they still can come out.  The  other issue is with  sports bras, as practical as they may be,  I  dislike them because i become a 12 year old girl again. Sad sad  picture, I assure you. I become a flat chested girl, which makes me sad. Let alone im sure people are thinking " where are her breasts?"   So thats my  love hate relationship with you bras.  Thanks 

  Love, 
  My Boobs


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jan 4, 2010)

Too Cute!! 



Trauma's Mistress said:


> Dear Bras ,
> I hate you.  I mean could you really be any more uncomfortable at the worst of times!?. I am a sad 32A (i really  do not like the size but I digress)  Here is my issue with  you bras.  A cute  bra means  after a few hours the  straps are  on my nerves,and with a push up bra, bending over sometimes  isnt the best idea, as small as they are, they still can come out.  The  other issue is with  sports bras, as practical as they may be,  I  dislike them because i become a 12 year old girl again. Sad sad  picture, I assure you. I become a flat chested girl, which makes me sad. Let alone im sure people are thinking " where are her breasts?"   So thats my  love hate relationship with you bras.  Thanks
> 
> Love,
> My Boobs


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## piranah (Jan 4, 2010)

im just going to state this again....best thread on emtlife..EVER...lol :b


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL  dork


----------



## fma08 (Jan 4, 2010)

piranah said:


> im just going to state this again....best thread on emtlife..EVER...lol :b





Trauma's Mistress said:


> LOL  dork



It is what it is B)


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Jan 4, 2010)

haha


----------



## Rob123 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmm... Funny how I see no complaints regarding reviving an old thread. ^_^


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Jan 5, 2010)

ya know, not to rock the boat here,  * breaks into song -  rock the boat , dont rock the boat baby  lala *    but  you make a good point.


----------



## piranah (Jan 5, 2010)

there is a real reason for it coming back.....(see my previous post).....:b


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Jan 5, 2010)

haha


----------



## DigitalSoCal (Jan 6, 2010)

A+++++ Thread. Will read from this poster again.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## piranah (Jan 6, 2010)

ill second the above....


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Jan 6, 2010)

Hahaha  You wish boys !


----------



## kittaypie (Jan 7, 2010)

i prefer racerback style, normal straps are uncomfortable at work.


----------



## EMT (Jan 11, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Do you want the advise from someone who has liitle experience putting bras on, but a lot of experience taking them off? B)



Hahahahaha


----------



## spiffy (Jan 11, 2010)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Only apologize if you are wrong.  Otherwise tell them to shove it.  So far the one person to object to this thread and your EMS RELATED question is an EMS student.  Meanwhile you have fellow EMS women with many years of street experience who have no problems with the topic and are giving you their advice; listen to them, ignore the newbies living in victorian france.  On the otherhand maybe some here are offended because they don't think this is an ESSENTIAL part of thier uniform, but not all of us run EMS in Berkley, CA.



I wanted to thank you guys for this thread actually.  I'm an EMS student at the moment, and haven't even thought that far ahead to the ride and shift hours at work.  I was having a hard enough time keeping the girls put while learning CPR!  This is actually super helpful for me.  Thanks again!


----------

